# Best/Most Spacious Cages?



## Chouette (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I was wondering if there were any cages that you guys would recommend for hedgehogs. I have a two-year old hedgie and I've been looking into getting him a larger joint to hang out in. Any recommendations? :grin:


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I recommend the Midwest Guinea Habitat- you can find it for a great price on chewy.com if you’re in the US but if not I’m sure you can find it for a good price elsewhere. It’s 8 square feet, which gives you plenty of room for a wheel/litter tray/toys and hides/and dedicated food area! I’ve not read up much on this, but I also believe you could attach multiple habitats to each other to give them even MORE space! I love them. I also like the idea of building diy C&C habitats as you can design the layout and size yourself with little effort!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I really like C&C cages; and they have multiple size options to choose from. The minimum for a hedgehog is a 3x2, but you can go as big as you want!


----------



## Chouette (Jul 8, 2019)

Ooh! Thank you so much!


----------



## McB! (Nov 27, 2016)

If you are a bit handy, you can make some pretty amazing cage layouts from Sterilite storage containers (Walmart) and down-spout "tubing" (Home Depot). Just remember to drill ventilation holes in the sides and the top - or better yet, make a screen-lid. My Hedgehog had two giant tubs connected by a tube. One tub was paper shavings and the other was piles of T-shirts. This gave her multiple environments, plenty of places to explore and separate rooms for eating/sleeping/playing/running. Had less than $50 invested for a giant cage.

Happy to post a picture if this doesn't make sense.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi! I used chloroplast and wire squares that clip together. Also known as a C&C cage. Easy to make (ish) and you can adjust the size to fit in different places if you ever want to move their cage.


----------

